# Red Hat Adjustable



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I made this video together this morning.... Sorry about the quality. I used my laptop webcam and mic.... It is the best I've got....

I make these calls out of a variety of woods. I will post some photo's of calls for sale from time to time but, you can always PM me. We can figure out what wood you want and I will get to working on it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Figures.... I forgot to mention in the video that you can use the o-ring to help you learn to use the call as an open reed call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good way to show your adj call, Rick


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like it should be good BUT I don't get any volume!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent video Rick. It shows the many ways to use and sounds that you can produce using this one call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks like it should be good BUT I don't get any volume!!


Your speakers must be off or turned down to low


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Your speakers must be off or turned down to low


 I Thought I had pushed the jack all the way in for the headphones, Thanks YD.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks like it should be good BUT I don't get any volume!!


 All is well, great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I was scratching my head on recording the sounds and typing all the info. It then occurred to me that I can just make a video and it would be easier.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing Rick------Nice call---------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very good job Rick........thanks.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. It is easy to talk to someone at a expo but talking to the camera was nerve wracking. It took me a couple tries. SB I have fine of these calls in the works for your predator hunt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff. I had no idea my new custom call could do so much! Saved the video to favorites so I can let it sink in. I'm telling you, this techology sure beats books. Way cool, man.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice and certainly a versatile call.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Good job on the video. Hugely helpful. Awesome little call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent Rick ! I'm the same when it comes to talking in front of people. You did a great service by showing how to properly use the call and it sounded great ! Finally get to see that hat in action too. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. It was a little nerve wracking but fun. I make my living by talking to people. Turn the camera on and try to talk to it like it is a person.... a whole new ball game.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks fellas. It was a little nerve wracking but fun. I make my living by talking to people. Turn the camera on and try to talk to it like it is a person.... a whole new ball game.


Shouldn't be hard with your ball hat on!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah...... Sad news about the hat..... The thread that was holding the strap broke yesterday..... It looks like it might be the end for him. I know some would say the end came long ago, but it has become physically unwearable and I do not believe that it will take a stitch.


----------

